# hilfe zu multiscreen?



## SAR (24. November 2003)

Hi!
Ich hätte gerne mal hilfe von euch bei einer multiscreen geschichte.
Ich hätte gern das ich auf einem Monitor (oder auch Beamer) das Video eines Players hab (Vollbild) und auf dem anderen das Bedienfeld (ist egal ob da auch das Video läuft). 
Das ganze hängt mit einer Lifeübertragung zusammen die ich nicht mit der Bedienleiste zeigen kann.

Danke im Voraus!

mfg SAR


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. November 2003)

Einfachste Lösung: hol Dir eine Dual-Head Grafikkarte von Matrox (z.B. die Millenium G550 o.ä.)


Dunsti


----------



## SAR (24. November 2003)

Und wie mach ich das dann von den Einstellungen her?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. November 2003)

Wichtig bei der Sache ist der Treiber. (theoretisch könntest Du ja auch einfach zwei Grafikkarten in einen Rechner einbauen)

Bei dem Treiber, der von Matrox mitgeliefert wird, bekommt jeder Monitor eine "Nummer", und Du kannst dann bestimmen, welche Anwendung auf welchem Monitor maximiert werden soll.
In Deinem Fall würdest Du also auf Monitor 1 die Bedienelemente anzeigen, und auf Monitor 2 (also den Beamer) maximiert den Player.


Dunsti


----------



## SAR (24. November 2003)

Gut, danke für die Hilfe.  

mfg SAR


----------



## max (6. Dezember 2003)

*vollbild problem*

Ich hab auch so ein ähnliches Problem! 

Also ich hab einen Monitor und über einen S-VHS Ausgang einen Beamer angeschlossen. Grafikkarte hab ich eine ATI Radeon 7000. Die hat 2 Monitor anschlüsse und eben den S-VHS ausgang.

So ich will auf dem Beamer einen Flashfilm im Vollbild abspielen lassen, aber immer wenn ich die Vollbildfunktion aktivieren will dann springt der Player wieder auf den Hauptmonitor.

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich das genau mache.

Danke


----------



## MultiDisplays (28. Oktober 2008)

News - Multiscreen - Lösung für 3er Display Anschluß via VGA an ein PC oder Notebook 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo erstmal,

Ich Game oft, und spekuliere bzw. Trade of mit Aktien und hatte lange und überall gesucht, Es geht hier ein wenig um Technik, wie Ich 3 oder Mehr Displays bzw. Monitore, mit einem VGA Anschluß an Monitor und PC anschließen kann.

Jetzt habe 2 Rechner und 6 Monitore und kann zugleich zwei Börsen-Programme arbeiten lassen und das nur mit zwei externen Grafikkarten, Idial Für Bank und Finanzsysteme.

Falls jemand sowas sucht, weil Ich so oft das Themay mit Multiscreen gelesen habe.

Bei Ebay habe Ich sowas entdeckt, wer sowas sucht, sollte sich das mal anschauen.

externen Grafikkarte, TripleHead2Go der Marke MATROX. 

an einen PC oder Notebook kannst du über eine VGA 3 weitere VGA Displays anschließen.

EBAY - Artikelnummer: 280279784755

Wer in Sachen Multiscreenlösungen was findet,bitte hier reinstellen, um verschiedene Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen zu hören.Wer weitere Marken, in Sachen Multicreen kennt, hier reinstellen.

Ciao

MultiDisplays


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2008)

Demnächst werden die Karten neu gemischt (ist eh schon auf dem Markt), PC/Videosignale werden über USB gesendet und man kann den Monitor (bzw bis zu 6 Stück) oder eine externe Grafikkarte per USB anschließen. Ist nicht zum Spielen gedacht, aber für viele einfache Anwendungen wird es reichen..

Begriff : *Displaylink*
Hersteller : uA Kensington und Displaylink, Asus und Samsung

Links:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/USB-DVI-Adapter-fuer-Notebooks--/meldung/104481
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Displaylink-USB-Grafikkarte,testberichte-239985-7.html
http://www.display-solution.com/produkte/chips/display_link.html

mfg chmee eh ein alter Thread:


----------

